#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Tem gente pra tudo nesse mundo!!!!

## glperon

Esse(s) vai(ão) MORRER de tanto tentar e não vai(ão) conseguir.
Acho que tem mais de mês esse ataque.
Há vontade de achar um jeito de revidar !!!!!!

----------


## RodrigoRocha

Também passo por isso pelas portas 21,993 e outras que não me recordo.
A solução mais simples foi alterar a as portas padrão (22, 3389...) e implementei no firewall o bloqueio de "países' por faixa de IP.
O Firewall registra mais de 30mil bloqueios por mês.

----------


## glperon

Como somente eu e mais um tem acesso a RB, eu simplesmente setei um ip para cada usuário. Só conseguiriam acesso clonado o ip dedicado e acertando os nomes e senhas dos users, hehe.
Apesar de nao ter esse conhecimento seu, gostei da dica.




> Também passo por isso pelas portas 21,993 e outras que não me recordo.
> A solução mais simples foi alterar a as portas padrão (22, 3389...) e implementei no firewall o bloqueio de "países' por faixa de IP.
> O Firewall registra mais de 30mil bloqueios por mês.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

amigo isso dai e recorrente, todo mundo já sofreu isso, basta desativar o ssh, ou mudar ele de porta, são ataques de tudo o mundo, automáticos..

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara isso não é ataque propriamente dito, são apenas Port scanners, e botservers que ficam tentando acessar teu roteador. Nada de surpreendente. Desde que me lembro, muito antes do Mikrotik surgir, já existia isso nas portas comuns...

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## FMANDU

Cara Ninguém está diretamente te atacando. Isso pode ser tanta coisa que você nem imagina. Da uma estudada que você vai aprender muito sobre. (Não é uma crítica).

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

> Cara Ninguém está diretamente te atacando. Isso pode ser tanta coisa que você nem imagina. Da uma estudada que você vai aprender muito sobre. (Não é uma crítica).
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


+1 !

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Isso é 'normal', o cara manda escanear as portas da 'internet inteira' até achar algumas falhas etc etc...

ele nem ta sabendo quem é você, nem o que você faz rsrsrssrr

a dica é fazer firewall nos serviços do roteador, permitindo somente um ou mais ips para acessar esta gerencia...

----------


## rubem

E dar um whois no IP não ajuda porque ninguém é doido de usar a própria conexão pra isso, é quase sempre conexão soho ou empresarial com algum terminal que foi infectado com algum trojan, e acessando remotamente botaram ele pra rodar o portscanner.

Enfim, são muitos IP's ao redor do mundo porque são PC's zumbis, ou eles fazendo o acesso direto ou servindo de intermediário (Server de uma VPN até quem faz o ataque, ou só duplicando as requisições e encaminhando os resultados (Log)).

Eu uso muito site de warez russos (Não necessariamente na Russia) e tem muito software pra isso por lá, já achei que fosse tudo da China mas no mundo warez chines é cheio de dado técnico de equipamento tipos esquemários e cia (E depois perguntam porque o Brasil não tem tecnologia, o mundo warez aqui é só joguinhos e filminhos adolescentes), um dos IP's desse log aí curiosamente é da Russia mesmo, mas bloquear só Russia e China não resolve porque as vezes até algum server ou pc brasileiro vira zumbi de uma botnet de scanners dessa (Configurada pra varrer um range de IP's com login em MK mesmo).

Só lembrando que o idioma nativo da Mikrotik é Russo, a Letônia não só foi ex-URSS como nunca teve idioma próprio. O mesmo apreço por tecnologia que criou a MK nos anos 90 também criou esse mundo que lucra com botnets e venda de dados (Que os portscanners coletam). Suspeito muito que esses dados de redes MK acessáveis são úteis porque MK via de regra é usado em provedores ou pequenas empresas, são roteadores de duzias de terminais, e pode adulterar resposta de DNS (Mandar uma consulta em bb.com.br pra um IP na Rússia com cópia da home pra capturar dados de acesso à conta caso o usuário digite (E eles sempre digitam)), ou encaminhar todos os pedidos pra um mesmo site, viraria um bot MK fazendo ataque DOS ou DDOS meio "sem querer" (Não manda pedidos de login, só encaminha todo pacote pra lá e ainda que o server não responda ele precisa gastar processamento da parte de ethernet pra descartar pacotes, só descarta depois de analisar cabeçalho, e mesmo só essa análise come processamento). Tá, talvez seja tudo basicamente leste europeu, mas o idioma corrente é Russo mesmo, pra cada meme brasileiro que surge cada dia também surge um novo trojan ou infectador de PC's pra ser slave numa botnet.

----------


## andrecarlim

Parece até teoria da conspiração, mas foi isso que fez o opensource ser tão difundido, se você tem dúvida de algum código, pega o fonte e olha. Já com mk e outros (que são proprietários) não da pra fazer isso. Chegamos a conclusão que a facilidade tem o seu preço.

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lobofiel

Também estou com o mesmo problema amigo, um saco fica dando altos processos de dados na minha* Rb*

----------

